# Is pregnancy test compulsary in medical test for residence visa?



## dxb_newbhie (Sep 24, 2013)

Is it true that all women will be tested for pregnancy when undergo medical test for residence visa? will be working in Real Estate company, office job.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

no all you need is the blood test..no xray but you need a medical certificate proofing your preg.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Only those working on a housemaid visa are tested forpregnancy


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

telecompro said:


> no all you need is the blood test..no xray but you need a medical certificate proofing your preg.


huh??? sorry, this makes no sense.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

there will not be a pregnancy test however they take blood and you DO have to submit to a chest x-ray. at which point of course, you must sign off stating you are not pregnant [since mixing x-rays and pregnancy aren't a good idea].

so.....if you suspect you are pregnant, and cannot take the x-ray, then you'd better be married!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

As said...blood test and chest X-ray as well as stating on the form your last cycle and whether you are pregnant.


----------



## biancacurtis (Dec 7, 2014)

BBmover said:


> As said...blood test and chest X-ray as well as stating on the form your last cycle and whether you are pregnant.


hi the same situation with our staff she wants to undergo medical and risk chances of getting jailed, will she be detected for being pregnant? to make it worse she is unmarried.


----------

